# Repo or original?



## Luchotocado (Sep 23, 2016)

I know seat isnt original, anything else wrong?
Or is this a newer reproduction?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Original with wrong/missing parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## Overhauler (Sep 24, 2016)

Did you check the serial # ?
Lee. ......


----------



## Luchotocado (Sep 24, 2016)

No it actually sold pretty quick. It was listed for 150 and a guy bought it right before I called. Only listed for a few hours on cl


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 25, 2016)

Somebody got a deal


----------



## Luchotocado (Sep 25, 2016)

Yup


----------

